# Does anyone know the fishing place at piney point?



## liketofish (Jul 5, 2011)

I heard there is a "private" fishing place near piney point. I think it passes the piney point bridge and located on the saint George island. People just pay some fee to stay there to fish. If anyone know the address or information, plz give it to me. Thanks in advance


----------



## dhigital (Aug 9, 2009)

I believe the place you thinking of is camp merryelande. Theres a private pier there and you don't have to camp there. You can pay just to use the pier. I believe it is $5.00 a person...


----------



## liketofish (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you. can you do night fishing there?


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Oh campe merryelande i been their before

yea u can do night fishign there. I camped their with my family and it was like 25 bucks to prop up a tent in the woods.

they got a website if u wanna know more about camping their, its pretty big, they sell firewood and theirs a house by the pier that sells Ice, but i forgot whether they sold bait their too. 


The pier is kinda short, it goes out probably 40 ft? and than it makes the typical L to the right. But their are no railing, just a railing at the L facing towards the ocean. SO its kinda dangerous if you can't swim. If u can swim their is no problem and u jus swim to shore. 

When i went their, we caught SO many spot. Literally toss is 15-20 ft ahead and their was a school of spot, my little sisters were pulling them in 2 at a time. 

Later at night by dad brought out the big boys and caught some Blues with the spot we caught, and we got like 5-9 blues i can't remeber for sure, but they weren't massive. Still about 14-16 inches. 

And i was using a spot rod, and it had blood worm on it, But i just casted it and let it lean on the railing and i left it. Right when i turned my back it caught a big fish, and it was about to fly into the ocean but my dad grabbed it and hauled in a big rock fish atleast 22 inches. even my dad was amazed like wow they eat blood worm?

that was probably the best fishing i've had in a long time. And the whole thing is beach, so if u go day fishing bring all ur swim gear and stuff. 

But in the "out door/pier" section theirs no actual showers. soo be prepared for all that if u decide to go swimming. The beach their is calm too, its not meant to be 6 ft waves, Its a kiddy pool.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Oh and u can go crabbing their too, some other kids brought crabbing gear and caught quite a few at the pier. They also caught 2 sting rays in the crab nets.


----------



## NoVA Rounder (Aug 12, 2011)

Camp Merryelande uses to be a nice spot and well managed. Not nomore! Also the fish stopped going there!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

do they have a beach area to launch a yak?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

15914 Camp Merryelande Road
St. George Island, MD 20674
(301) 994-1722Open Weekdays 9am-5pm; Weekends 11am-5pm

$10.00 you can fish all night, just be there before they close.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice thanks stinky_pete


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

stinky_pete Is socially awkward, a rotten boyfriend/husband and a bad speller....but has mad research skills!


----------

